

Show HN: Stylebot, adapt the web's appearance - ankit_
http://stylebot.me

======
Deuterium
Looks neat, but I probably won't add it until there's a Geocitizer (
<http://wonder-tonic.com/geocitiesizer/index.php> ) or Cornify (
<http://www.cornify.com/> ) mode

